# Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl?



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

I would like to know who on this site has the fastest naturally aspirated volkswagen? it doesn't matter what year or make it is. please just post times and hp ratings for your N/A 4 cyl. Any times or stats are welcome, you don't have to be the fastest. I was just curious. Me, I have a 1991 jetta gl with an ABA bored out with tons of engine work. My best E.T. is [email protected] My best 60ft. is 2.23
I estimate about 125-135hp at the wheels. Let me know your best. 
Thank You


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

you have very good time for your trap speed!!! 
My jetta with 2.0 ABA (118 WHP) did 16.5 sec @ 85.1 miles/h


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (kickster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]you have very good time for your trap speed!!! 
My jetta with 2.0 ABA (118 WHP) did 16.5 sec @ 85.1 miles/h[HR][/HR]​
What is your 60ft. time? I started with 2.5s and even 2.7s and was running 16.5s like you maybe you just need to get a better launch.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

My best 60 was 2.55 and worst was 2.66
Do you think 60ft time can slow me down that much?


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (kickster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]My best 60 was 2.55 and worst was 2.66
Do you think 60ft time can slow me down that much?[HR][/HR]​That will slow you down big time, with our cars launch is everything. A little tip for improving your 60ft would be putting the stock 13in rims on, rev it up to about 4000 Rpm and drop the clutch. I know the 13in rim idea sounds silly but i dropped at least three tenths off my time because it changes your gear ratios and gives your car more torque. plus they are extremely light, compared to most bling, bling aftermarket rims.


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

I had 13" winter tires on. I can never drop the clutch at 4000 rpm. I will be standing still spinning the wheels. I cant even drop the clutch at 2000 rpm. It spins too easy. My first gear is worthless. I think I have too much low end torque. (127 WTQ )


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (kickster)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I had 13" winter tires on. I can never drop the clutch at 4000 rpm. I will be standing still spinning the wheels. I cant even drop the clutch at 2000 rpm. It spins too easy. My first gear is worthless. I think I have too much low end torque. (127 WTQ ) [HR][/HR]​I understand your pain. all i can say is practice makes perfect. the more you go the better you get, you could dop into the 15s with just practicing in my opinion!


----------



## kickster (Aug 15, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

I am not into drag racing. I like Track racing (solo1 ) I just did the 1/4 mile to set a base point for my car.


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

Full race car or street?
Nate's down to a best of [email protected] in his 20/20 All Motor Corrado race car.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (need_a_VR6)*

Full Race or Street. Let me know what you got.
By the way I saw that corrado run at Waterfest 2002 and import drag @ Route 66 that car is sweet! Props!


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

Well i ran a 16.1 on a 1.8 8v with 2.2ish 60ft's, its not the fastest but I like talking about it anyways


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Full Race or Street. Let me know what you got.[HR][/HR]​Well I have a 1950lb w/driver street Bunny running [email protected], stock hydro head, stock cam, stock tranny, stock injection, ABA, lightened flywheel, pump gas. {edit} oh, that's street tires also








Nate's car is quick though.










[Modified by need_a_VR6, 4:17 PM 1-27-2003]


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (need_a_VR6)*

Mine is definitely a street/autoX car, not a dedicated track car. 
I've gone [email protected] in my 2.0 8v Rabbit GTI. Consistant 2.1 60' on street tires. There's more in her, just gotta find it.....


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

WOW! [email protected] That is very impressive. What is your secret?


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

No secrets here. Basically, light weight car with the hp/tq #s you see in my sig. The motor is warmed over with basic stuff: stock ABA bottom end, big port Eurospec solid lifter head , Schrick 280, header, "euro" cis basic, match ported intake mani, A2 tb, ks ign, 2H gearbox. Race weight is ~2070 with me in it, I'm about 230#. I'm my own worst enemy







. 14" Dunlop SP 8000s at "race depth" IE, they're worn out. For a street tire, they seem to like a burn out quite a bit. Warm em up. 13psi up front. 
Ignition and cam timing played a big part in my last .2 With more weight reduction and better tires, there's more in her. 
I've worked hard to do this on a budget. A rabbit, an 8v, etc. It's SO much fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digiracer (May 5, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

I have a similar setup (read my signature) Okixstreme in a 90 Golf GL
My car put down 122 WHP & 132.3 ft ibs on a humid 88 degree day. (Heat soaked intake)
I ran a best time of 15.203 @ 89.62 mph w/a 2.204 60 ft on bald Pirelli 190 snowtires Note: w/ stock AUG Gearbox
I recently swapped a fresh 4k Gearbox in w/ bolt kit & a .80 5th gearset.
Should be quicker w/ the 4k's 3.94 R&P & the 2.12 2nd gear(if it'll hook up)


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Digiracer)*

The gearbox will help. I out-accelerate many, many cars in the first 1/4 of the track, and then they come by in the second half. I attribute this to the gearbox. Awesome box, those 4k and 2h 020s. 
Then, of course, the aerodynamic absurdity of the Rabbit kicks in and doesn't help at all. I've thought about an early rocco, but I dig my rabbit. Oh well. Your Jetta should be a fairly aero ride for the far end of the track, a nice advantage for for a few more mph.. 



[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 5:54 AM 1-28-2003]


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]No secrets here. Basically, light weight car with the hp/tq #s you see in my sig. The motor is warmed over with basic stuff: stock ABA bottom end, big port Eurospec solid lifter head , Schrick 280, header, "euro" cis basic, match ported intake mani, A2 tb, ks ign, 2H gearbox. Race weight is ~2070 with me in it, I'm about 230#. I'm my own worst enemy







. 14" Dunlop SP 8000s at "race depth" IE, they're worn out. For a street tire, they seem to like a burn out quite a bit. Warm em up. 13psi up front. 
Ignition and cam timing played a big part in my last .2 With more weight reduction and better tires, there's more in her. 
I've worked hard to do this on a budget. A rabbit, an 8v, etc. It's SO much fun http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​that's the only way to do it .... good ole' research and trial& error , great job ....how about a pix or two of the rabbit


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (the12for12)*

Well, the only pics I've got aren't on a server anywhere. If anyone can host them, I've got a nice shot or two somewhere....she's getting a family deal paint job right now, she'll look even better in a month or so....
But picture a dead stock looking rabbit GTI without the bumpers, passenger seat and back seat. That's exactly what she looks like!


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

One day I plan to steal Andrew's nice head/cam and then beat him at his own game







It's interesting to see that it's worth almost a solid second and 9mph between us.
The tranny makes a BIG difference. With my 100hp I can beat mild 1.8T's to the 1/8th point thats how quick I come out of the hole. 2H is fun.


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (need_a_VR6)*

Anyone else have a time and specs to post? Everyone should.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

see below


[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 7:54 PM 2-14-2003]


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

Thanks to Paul (need a VR6)for hosting it.....







and another of my fav's, an SI going down......


----------



## Fast_bunny (Oct 11, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

My '80 Rabbit ran a 14.9 with a 2.2 60' at 92mph. I had a stock ABA bottom end with a 1.8 hydro head (with one of my street/strip port jobs) with a 272 cam. The only thing removed from the interiour was the back seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jaysvw (Oct 15, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Fast_bunny)*

pretty quick. not bad. I want to do that with my turbo!!! Hope for better though.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (eurozex)*

It's fun making stage 1 turbo hp when you're all motor. Tough moving beyond that by staying all motor, however, while the turbo hp can grow another 50hp fairly easily. Ah well, I take some small comfort in lightening quick throttle response......\
For this up and coming season, I've build a turbo motor for my Rabbit, it's sitting on my stand waiting for it's call to action. Before I go down that road, however, I think I"m going to add a TT Race header and 306 cam to the bunny, add some true slicks, and see if we can't go 13.99 All Motor on a stock 2.0 bottom end.....


[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 6:27 AM 2-16-2003]


----------



## The Quinner (Dec 10, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

I've ridden in Andrew's bunny. It's all that and then some...
It pulls hard...stops well...and everything in-between is smooth and solid. It's definitely a well thought out and well done hot rod...and, as he alluded to...a constant work in progress. It looks VERY stock.








The "catalog hot rodders" could learn a LOT from someone like Andy...he has built a system/car as a whole...as opposed to bolting on this-n-that, without thinking through or understanding the ramifications (no coffee can on his rabbit...nuff said).
Although, the REAL secret to his speed is the Dalmatian hairs in his interior...he cracks the passenger window at the strip...and, the fur flies out the window and goes straight into the air cleaner of the 5.0 liter in the next lane (afterall, Dalmatians love horses...right?)








woof!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (The Quinner)*

Aw stop, your makin' me blush. 
Don't tip off the competition about the Dalmation hair trick, it won't be fair to the breed. There's still a few hole shot victories worth of Quinn fur left in that carpet....


[Modified by Andrew Stauffer, 11:53 AM 2-16-2003]


----------



## phatazzgti (Sep 18, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

hehe. my times suck, need_a_vr6 spanked me. twice. not this year though!!!!!!!! i went out and bought two extra cylinders and four more valves!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CABBY2L16V (Oct 19, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

We went 13.1 @ 98mph in a 2.0 16v all motor 79 rocco. Our first time ever at a 1/4 mile track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (CABBY2L16V)*

That is fast http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Germany_MOM (Aug 3, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

I went 14.45 on a NA 2L (2008cc) 8V 1984 Scirocco. Crossflow (Digiracer bought the head), ported, Web 280 cam.


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (CABBY2L16V)*

quote:[HR][/HR]We went 13.1 @ 98mph in a 2.0 16v all motor 79 rocco. Our first time ever at a 1/4 mile track. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​Specs please!!


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (dohc)*

Car weight under 1600lbs, I'd guess? 13.1 is damned fast, nice job. Track only car or is it streetable. Give us a few details.


----------



## CABBY2L16V (Oct 19, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Hey guys the car is a gutted 79 rocco running a stock 100k mile (9a) 2.0 16v bottom end with a stock 1.8 16v head. A set of Schrick 268's and weber 45 sidedrafts along with a tt race header. The car is not currently streetable because its got a welded diff. (4k tranny) but, we sre still running stock ignition & stock 16v distributor (no advance).
We are still running the water pump, alternator etc & factory dash with all lights & turn signals still in working order. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (CABBY2L16V)*

Lordy that's phenomenal. Slicks? Tough to imagine you didn't have slicks but perhaps a welded diff and a cammed 16v make leaving a little easier? 
Ever dyno'd that motor, Cabby2l16v? The longer I chase hp, the more carbs come up. I've always been a big fan of injection, not so much carbs, but that seems to be changing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Lordy that's phenomenal. Slicks? Tough to imagine you didn't have slicks but perhaps a welded diff and a cammed 16v make leaving a little easier? 
Ever dyno'd that motor, Cabby2l16v? The longer I chase hp, the more carbs come up. I've always been a big fan of injection, not so much carbs, but that seems to be changing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif [HR][/HR]​
I like injection but I when it comes to a big cam and a highly ported head, I had to swich to the dark side. Weber DCOE 40's for me....


----------



## CABBY2L16V (Oct 19, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

No, we haven't dynoed it yet but probably will eventually. Yes it is on slicks & still has traction issues. As far as carbs go, my buddy that put the motor together is a big fan of them & had a pair lying around collecting dust, so on they went. Thats kinda how the rocco got its start, we decided to do something with our spare parts.
We are now putting together a 2.0 8v drag/street rabbit that I would like to keep injected just to see how much power we can squeeze out of it. I have a back up set of carbs for it too though, just in case.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (CABBY2L16V)*

cabby, I'm dying to see what you come up with for that RAbbit 2.0 8v. That's me all the way. There is a VW tech floating around here somewhere that put 154hp to the ground on dual carbs and a TT 288. I've always held onto the notion that CIS could do the job as well, but I've never seen #s like that from CIS...... 
Gearhead, is your motor running on your carbs yet? When do the tracks open near you? Heheh, dying to hear how that motor of yours performs......


----------



## dohc (Sep 28, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]cabby, I'm dying to see what you come up with for that RAbbit 2.0 8v. That's me all the way. There is a VW tech floating around here somewhere that put 154hp to the ground on dual carbs and a TT 288. I've always held onto the notion that CIS could do the job as well, but I've never seen #s like that from CIS...... 
Gearhead, is your motor running on your carbs yet? When do the tracks open near you? Heheh, dying to hear how that motor of yours performs...... [HR][/HR]​CIS could do the job. I've read that CIS with the 80mm plate could supply enough fuel to support in and around 260hp. Many turbo CIS 8V's have proved this. It's probably the fact that intake pulses from the large overlap cams messes with the flap.
But I think there are solutions to this problem. There is a Mk1 8V rocco running a 304 cam and CIS.


[Modified by dohc, 5:11 PM 2-20-2003]


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (dohc)*

I think the solution is just to live with the idle because anyone running a 306 probably doesnt care too much about performance at idle http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Jason runs a 306 on CIS, Collin has done the same, it works. 
I've always heard that stock VW CIS will top out at ~170hp. True, their are CIS turbo cars making alot more and in fact, Tim T, aka 2LBunny, used to run a Volvo 240Turbo CIS fuel distributor on his all motor 2.0 8v. This unit is capable of 200-220hp, although he wasn't using it to support this amount of power, IIRC he liked the shape of the airflow bowl and it's affect on full throttle............


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Hey guys. I`m the guy that built the 13.1 rocco that my buddy told you about. Here is the story. It is no secret that launches make the best et`s. Yes the car is running slicks but very short ones. We dump at 5000 and cut 1.7 60 foot times. That is with a small amount of spin. We have never dyno`d the car so were not sure when it gives up in the power band. My cousin just drives it like i told him to. When the motor pushes the hood up shift gears.
by the way the new slicks and rims are on the way. Twelve seconds is not to far away. You guys should see this female puppy dog in the burnout pit. It`ll make you cry. I love the smell of race fuel in the morning it smells like victory.


[Modified by bvillelounge, 10:36 AM 2-21-2003]


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

The track here opens April 19th, should be done by then.
There are several problems I have with CIS...
The long intake manifold runners give good torque at low RPM on CIS. The 300 crane does not turn on until 4000 RPM, so low end is useless to me and is actually a restriction.
Lifting the CIS plate with engine vacuum is a restriction.
You can still Idle at 1000 RPM with carbs, CIS will need to Idle at 1500+ or it will not run at all.


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like injection but I when it comes to a big cam and a highly ported head, I had to swich to the dark side. Weber DCOE 40's for me....[HR][/HR]​muhahahhahaha.....muhahhahahahahahaaa...muhahahahahhahaaaa


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (john green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like injection but I when it comes to a big cam and a highly ported head, I had to swich to the dark side. Weber DCOE 40's for me....
muhahahhahaha.....muhahhahahahahahaaa...muhahahahahhahaaaa[HR][/HR]​this Dude doesn't have a clue about "DCOE destruction of Fuel Injection"


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

The question is how restrictive - at high lifts the sensor plate opens up quite a curtain area...and the incoming air is pushing it up enough such that its angle should be a bit less restrictive...
I do wonder if there is a small gain to be had for the air to flow out of the sensor plate area on the same axis as the lever arm of the plate...maybe not, but maybe... 
just my $.02 worth...
Peter Tong
quote:[HR][/HR]The track here opens April 19th, should be done by then.
Lifting the CIS plate with engine vacuum is a restriction.
[HR][/HR]​


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Peter Tong)*

I'm not sure how large of a restriction but I know it has to be some.... The plate is quite hard to lift up on by hand when fuel pressure is applied.
That really has little to do with why I switched over, it has more to do with runner length and idle ability.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

Ran a 15.5 with a 2.4 60'. It was my first and only run (track got too crowded), so I hope that an improved launch will get me better. I was running with an autotech 286 which I had just put in. I haven't had time to tune the car with it yet really... I took it out after that month. With a gtech and some time to test and tune this summer, my goal is 14's. I think I can do it if I just get a better 60'
The hot cams SUCK for low end torque... but you know what, that helps reduce wheel spin in first and second.








My g-grind can be downright annoying when you are driving at about 2000rpms in first, hit the gas and the tires just spin and spin.


[Modified by NTRabbit, 7:43 AM 2-24-2003]


----------



## stock77 (Aug 28, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

Eventually the "Porn Star Size" Cams make you go to the dark side, or the black art of Carbs. A buddy of mine runs a 2.0L 8V with with carbs. His previous best was 14.31 @ 95 or so. Now the car has been gutted and a bigger cam installed, and more head work, so we'll see this season. I don't think his ride is as streetable now, gutting, lack of glass, etc. but hey, at that point I guess he doesn't care.


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (stock77)*

I figured "all the way or nothing at all" when I bought my cam, but its horrible for the street. The cam has its pros and cons, but don't buy one like that if its your daily driver. I was delivering pizza with my hot cam all summer







. But the autotech 286 is fun when you just want to play around. I maxed out my idle and even then, the best it could do was 1500rpms. And THAT was rough. 
But.... when your in 3rd gear in an 8v with a hot cam, cruising at 4000rpms, and you punch the gas, it takes off like a rocket. its a great feeling.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (the12for12)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like injection but I when it comes to a big cam and a highly ported head, I had to swich to the dark side. Weber DCOE 40's for me....
muhahahhahaha.....muhahhahahahahahaaa...muhahahahahhahaaaa
this Dude doesn't have a clue about "DCOE destruction of Fuel Injection"[HR][/HR]​John has a good clue actually.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

The stock intake mani does seem to create a restriction of fairly large proportions. It's great at it's originally intended purpose, but starts falling short at some point in the hp game. Peter's flowcharts are showing intake manifold restriction begine rearing its ugly head at ~.2" of lift and by .45", the stock A2 intake mani is flowing ~25 CFM less than no manifold. And it's worth pointing out that the A2 manifold is rumored to flow a bit better (via runner diameter, iirc) than the A1 intake mani. So those of us running the A1 mani, well, there's room for improvement. Hence the popularity of carbs on big hp all motor 8v. They're certainly not mandatory or the only way to do it, but they are a nice package of airflow and fuel delivery. 
I also recall reading on the SDS site that the restrictions of the airflow plate are worth 5-10%. Granted, that's another way of saying they like their system better so beware, but most of the info on that site seems pretty solid. I don't recall if that was a 5-10% air flow restriction or an overall summary of it's effect on hp.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (john green)*

quote:[HR][/HR]I like injection but I when it comes to a big cam and a highly ported head, I had to swich to the dark side. Weber DCOE 40's for me....
muhahahhahaha.....muhahhahahahahahaaa...muhahahahahhahaaaa[HR][/HR]​john, 
R U laughing or emitating carb sounds?


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (the12for12)*

"Muhahaha" is the universal expression for an evil laugh.
Think of Dr. Evil....


----------



## Skaven (Nov 17, 1999)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

Jason (Only_8V) had a 12second drag rabbit - 2.0L using digifant injection...
At least I think it was 12seconds....
Jason?!


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Skaven)*

He used dual Weber DCOE 45's to run the 12.2


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

I see a vacuum advance dist in that pic. Can any of your carb guys tell me if this offers any advantage on a carb'd motor over a knock sensor set up? I'm thinking that an 8v motor that runs 12.2, little is left to chance or "it's what we had lying around.....".


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Think of knock sensors as band-aids... They allow people to run low grade fuel without fear of detonation. 
With a purpose built vehicle there is no need for a knock sensors, they are tuned to run a specific fuel at a specific advance that is custom set.
Also the vacuum advance on that engine is not used, the vacuum advance device uses ported vacuum. DCOE Weber’s do not have a ported vacuum source. 
The vacuum advance unit is mainly used for part throttle economy and emissions. At WOT the only thing that is dictating the ignition advance is RPM and the mechanical advance weights/springs.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

Gotcha, understood. Thanks for the quick explanation.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Hey Bvillelounge, 
Was that really a stock 1.8 head on a stock 2.0 bottom end that you guys built that 13.1 second motor out of?


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Yes it is. No p&p. It was shaved .030 with shrick 268`s. I do run three inch aluminum spacers between the intake and carbs. As i have posted before, we changed to tt race header over the race downpipe and gained from an 8.44 to an 8.31 in the 1/8. I don`t have 1/4 mile slips to compare the two. Believe it or not this is 8v ignition running the engine. I want to p&p the head and also fill in the injector cavitys for better flow before we start the season.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (bvillelounge)*

Are those carbs 45s? And when you factor in the 3" spacers btw carb and mani, how long is it from the bellmouth to the valves? I'm wondering what your approximate "runner" length is......any plans on dynoing that motor? I'm dying to know what your making....


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Yes they are 45`s. If you want to see the engine, there is a picture of it on race101.com. Look in the archives for OVIS events.


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (bvillelounge)*

Very nice


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

this guy here is very fast, ABA block with a AEG 20v turbo head LMK if you want more info on it and ill post it, here is a pic of the car







and the driver is Nate Romero


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Very nice[HR][/HR]​my words exactly


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
"Muhahaha" is the universal expression for an evil laugh.
Think of Dr. Evil....[HR][/HR]​thx for the clarity. In that case, laugh on botha


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

Thanks. It`s real hard to win when you are chasing the fastest guy in the world. But thanks to Nate Romero for making sure that all the tracks know the imports are on the way. It is a great place to be when you are chasing the best. thanks Nate, but don`t close your eyes we might catch you. Soon to hit 12`s silver scirocco AKA B-VILLE LOUNGE


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (bvillelounge)*

bvillelounge,
how would U prep a Xflow head with DCOE 40's? Shave .30 and start from there?


----------



## john green (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (the12for12)*

quote:[HR][/HR]
"Muhahaha" is the universal expression for an evil laugh.
Think of Dr. Evil....
thx for the clarity. In that case, laugh on botha







[HR][/HR]​








Thinking of Carbs in the future.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (john green)*

as my motto says.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*DCOE* _destruction of fuel injection!!_ 


[Modified by the12for12, 9:28 AM 3-4-2003]


----------



## German_Muscle (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (the12for12)*

so who wins? someone type up a list of what the times everyone posted was. so far i think nate has everyone beat...

BEST 60-FT

1.58

BEST 1/8 ET & MPH

[email protected]

BEST 1/4 ET & MPH

[email protected]
for more info on nate go here http://www.race101.com/team_nate.html


----------



## Andrew Stauffer (Oct 2, 2000)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (German_Muscle)*

Well, if you think the World's Fastest All Motor VW has everyone here beat, you're probably right......Nate's motor rules. No doubt. 
But.....just to throw a curve......who has the fastest *street* motor? Meaning DOT tires and pump gas......damn all of you who have 100octane at your local phil station, lucky bastidges.........


----------



## bvillelounge (Jan 28, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (the12for12)*

16v head?


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (bvillelounge)*

yeah, I am kind of curious about people running pump gas who HAVE passed emissions and inspection. Let's hear it.


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (German_Muscle)*

quote:[HR][/HR]so who wins? someone type up a list of what the times everyone posted was. so far i think nate has everyone beat...
[HR][/HR]​Don't forget thats no 8v.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (MikeBlaze)*

No one ever stated it had to be an 8V...


----------



## MikeBlaze (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (gearhead455)*

My bad I thought we were talkin 8 valves here.


----------



## gearhead455 (Oct 30, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (MikeBlaze)*

I know, I'd rather it be about just 8V.... This is the 8V forum.


----------



## the12for12 (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Andrew Stauffer)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Well, if you think the World's Fastest All Motor VW has everyone here beat, you're probably right......Nate's motor rules. No doubt. 
But.....just to throw a curve......who has the fastest *street* motor? Meaning DOT tires and pump gas......damn all of you who have 100octane at your local phil station, lucky bastidges.........[HR][/HR]​That's what I'm talking about! Andrew is right. Who has the quickest Daily driven 8V motor? This is gonna be funny to see what happens


----------



## NTRabbit (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (the12for12)*

I know I'm not the fastest, but here are my stats for a list. I was thinking we could start an excel sheet to organize it. I will make one if people list their stats. All 8v, all street legal, all pump gas. 
15.5 @90mph 1/4
10.0 1/8 mile
2.4 60'
This is fully street legal, street tires, full interior, 93octane. 
-Nick



[Modified by NTRabbit, 10:55 AM 3-5-2003]


----------



## dbottles (Aug 15, 2002)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (NTRabbit)*

Scott Fuller has the 2 fastest Golfs in the US, both FIA A7/F2 cars built by VW Motorsports for more than $100,000. 
As I understand it he is making more than 265HP in these 2.0L N/A motors. Power is delivered though a 6sp Sequentual Gemini Gear Box with cockpit adjsutable limited slip dif. 
Don't think these cars are fast - tell all the 4wd Turbo Rally cars he beat for the Overall victory at the DooWop3 rally last weekend. 
http://www.pdxsports.com/photos/showphoto.asp?folder=2003_doowop34&photo=191d2943.jpg
http://www.cascadeautosport.com/siteimages/fabrication/gpagolf/200486-R1-24_23.jpg
Derek




[Modified by dbottles, 1:36 AM 3-6-2003]


----------



## Okixtreme (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (dbottles)*

Wow that engine is very impressive. I hope my car will put out that much power when I turbo the beast.


----------



## sidejam (Feb 24, 2001)

*Re: Who's got the best N/A 4 cyl? (Okixtreme)*

I had my '86 Jetta run a 14.6 at 93 mph.
It had a 2.0L 16v bottom end with an 8v head, a few bolt on goodies, 60 shot of nitrous and Flaken Azenis tires. 
I then tried running more NOS only to lose an exhast valve...


----------

